
F8 Facebook Developer Conference - djug
https://fbf8.com/
======
jpgvm
I don't know what it is but I really like the design of this site.

That out of the way it will be interesting to see what comes out of F8 this
year, specifically in relation to Parse - I would be expecting big
announcements especially considering after Google acquired FireBase earlier
this year.

